# OT: Artest to be traded



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone think the pacers will do it? If so, what team has enough to offer for him? Im guessing he would want to go to a contender, but I doubt a contender would want to give up enough in order to get the (or one of the) best defenders in the game, regardless of how "psycho" people say he is. 

I guess the pacers could just dump him like was done for baron davis, or other cases where the team just wants to be rid of a big risk. If they do trade him i suspect it wont happen until after that date when the recently signed players can be traded...isnt that coming up soon though?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Beat me to it.

Kind of surprise that Artest wants to be traded. Not sure though that the Pacers would trade him unless the situation gets out of hand. He asks for the trade but I haven't heard any problems with Artest and the team that would help support the idea of the Pacers trading him.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Artest + Bender's contract

for

Quentin Richardson + Jamal Crawford + Spurs 1st Round Pick(Via NY) + Jackie Butler


i uno im bored


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Ron would crap his pants if he would be able to go home and play in NY. I used to live in NYC and hang out where he lived in the queensbridge projects, (same building as my friend), while he was playing at st. john. I think Ny would be aplace where the fans wouldnt care about his past. Not sure if that would work salary wise though, did you try it via trade checker? Also would HIGHLY doubt larry brown would be willing to take him on, but who knows.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

yeah, just checked on real gm's trade checker, worked perfect, not sure Knicks would give that up, maybe switch Q with AD


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Pacers would be fools to trade him and get nothing solid in return. Right now he is the backbone of the Pacers, trading him for just a decent player would make an already shakey pacers team, crumble.

If your the pacers you just let him say whatever he wants, and keep working him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

unless he pulls a vince carter, i see it playing out like that. But who knows. GM's do crazy things. Shaq was traded, etc. Stranger things have happened. I think it all depends on if indiana just deicdes to pull a phildelphia eagles....if they just are frustrated with all the drama surrounding artest, and thus go ahead and give in to his demands, try to get the most possible, and if not, at least they have granger. 

But honestly, IMHO, i say the odds of indy trading artest is like 20%. Just doesnt seem logical.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> unless he pulls a vince carter, i see it playing out like that. But who knows. GM's do crazy things. Shaq was traded, etc. Stranger things have happened. I think it all depends on if indiana just deicdes to pull a phildelphia eagles....if they just are frustrated with all the drama surrounding artest, and thus go ahead and give in to his demands, try to get the most possible, and if not, at least they have granger.
> 
> But honestly, IMHO, i say the odds of indy trading artest is like 20%. Just doesnt seem logical.



Yeah sounds about right. I mean, theres also outside influences such as the other teams willingness to trade a player of equal face value for him. He is a basket case and can't be trusted. Which is a shame to when a guy with that much talent is completely and totally out in left field.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

a lot of those lately in many sports. TO, milton bradley, etc


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Pacers Trade:
Ron Artest
Scott Pollard

Clippers Trade:
Cuttino Mobley
Chris Wilcox
Walter McCarty
Boniface Napos;Dong
Rights to Sofo
2007 1st Round Pick(Lotto Protected, Top 7 in 2008, no protection in 2009)

Pacers:
CE: Foster/Harrison
PF: O'Neal/Wilcox
SF: Jackson/Granger
SG: Mobley/Jones
PG: Tinsley/Sarunas

Clippers:
CE: Kaman/Rebraca
PF: Brand/Singleton
SF: Maggette/Ross
SG: Artest/Ewing
PG: Cassell/Eisley(til Livingston returns)


won't ever happen, but I'll love it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

I am going to throw this out there purely for discussion purposes. Would you trade Maggette for Artest?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Honestly id rather trade maggette than mobley. Mobley isnt exactly a superstar, nor is he putting up betters averages than mags, but 1. if we have artest/maggette, we will have one of the worst ball handling wing tandems around. I like mobley because hes a clutch player and a good 3 point shooter, good ball handler, can even play the point. Plus averages more games a year than mags unless im mistaken. 

Artest, if he was a good citizen, would be like having Q ross on the team, only even better defense, and near maggette like offenseive numbers. 

Again, this is all just pure fantasy level stuff just for kicks, i think the clippers have committed to mags , but in an alternate universe, this would be something that could happen:

Artest (or artest plus picks) for mags straight up. 

actually with mags, thats about the only thing that would work.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Mobley sucks,


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Wow. Indiana says they WILL trade him. Id think that lessens his value even more, because teams know that they will trade him now, its not like they have to offer more, to "change their mind" about keeping him. 

Come on clippers lets try to get him, if theyre going to give him away for nothing. 

But the clippers being right there at the cap really is messing things up. The only way to get him without maggette would be ross, mccarty, rebraca, wilcox for artest and david harrison. (harrison would get the center backup minuts, and singleton the PF minutes). Then we could sign rodney white for depth or another SG/SF thats still out there. Possibly spree even though i hate him. 

By the way, this is all wishful thinking of course. For those of you who cant deduce that on your own, i by no means think that this will happen...its just fun speculation.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Interesting, just read something that the Knicks will make a run at Artest which makes some sense since they have a lot of pieces to work with. Also an old rumor that has been resurfaced is Peja for Artest.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Also one thing I just read is that the Pacers told Artest not to come back. He will be put on the inative list and has been told not to come to practices ever again.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Anyone who suggests Maggette for Artest... that is just a bad, bad idea.

Chemistry will turn to absolute crap if Artest is on the team, let someone else take a chance on this disaster. 

Think about it, individually, who is a dominant player on the clippers? Defensively we're the possibly the best, but individually who is a great defender? Even Brand isn't great by himself, he mostly blocks the weak side.

The clippers need great chemistry to do well, we're not like the lakers of a few years ago who could hate eachother, but were stocked with tons of talent anyways.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

HOnestly i havent seen TOO much chemistry yet with maggette and the rest of the team, if youre talking about on court chemistry. He hasnt played in that many games with this crew we have. There are many reasons i think of NOT doing an artest/maggette trade, but not sure if on court chemistry is one of them at this point.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

I wouldnt do a Artest for Maggette becuase Corey is so valuable with his abilty to get out on the break and get quick points when they are struggling. That is very very important for this team and Artest cant do that and wants to be involved more on offense, we dont need someone who wants to come in and do that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Yes, those would be points to consider for sure. But when i watch artest, i also see someone who, while not averaging 10 rebounds a game, at least boxes out his man, preventing him from getting one...something the clippers drastically need. 

For artest, i think NY and LA would be the best for him. NY for obvious reasons, and LA for his music business, and exposure for him. Sacramento would be interesting, but i cant see sactown trading peja for him unless they dont want to resign peja. But who knows. Theyre sitting in last place right now, they might want to shake things up. 

New jersey would also be a place i can see artest want to go, but no way with the stacked SG/SF lineup they have.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

The Pacers aren't going to get fair value for Artest, period, that's why it's laughable to say oh Mags for Artest, please.

Who's gona trade a guy like Corey, brings it all the time, plays hurt, a 20 ppg scorer on a bargain contract for the NBA's T.O.

No one.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

hummmm.. after much thought..
if Indiana calls and wants to see... actually, after Baylor calls the pacer office..
i offer Maggette to them for Artest... in a heart beat.
I would talk to EB, Sam and Cat and see what they thought of Ronnie Artest and then pull any trigger to get this All-Star...
To even think that any team wouldn't do this deal is ludicrous...
If Artest goes to the Lakers for LO (indiana won't do this cause they would have to throw in Foster or someone like that).
Sacto... for Peja... 
Knicks for a bunch of players..
Nets..
gee... if the Spurs get him...
Artest is an ALL-STAR.
Maggette is not an all-star.
this is like the Lakers trading Shaq for Lamer and broken Grant... it's a no brainer if you're getting an all-star with defensive abilities, knows the game, can score anytime, REBOUNDS... this guy is BIG.
HUGE..

Any Clipper that wouldn't want Artest.. is just not a basketball personnel analyzer ..
Dunleavy will make the chemistry work...
geez...
any team that gets Artest and that contract is stealing a player or ripping off the Pacers.

remember... you gotta give to get... we'll miss maggs... but only after a few moments... this is a match made in the basketball heavens if you're a clipper fan and are hoping to get to the WC Finals this season....
aummmmmm....
auuuummmmmmmmmm...
come on... believe in this... 
ARTEST is getting traded by FRIDAY.. December 15th is the time when all players are tradeable.
get him now..
a bad wrist for a bad foot.
do it.
but if we don't..... i'll still love maggs even when he doesn't box out or makes a bone head play or travels or throws the ball out of bounds or can't make the last second shot to win the game... i'll still love him if we can't pull the deal off.
is Baylor flying to Indiana as we write????????with some hotties in tow to entice the bird man or who ever is in charge of dealing Artest.
send me.. i'll make the deal now.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



14HipClip said:


> hummmm.. after much thought..
> if Indiana calls and wants to see... actually, after Baylor calls the pacer office..
> i offer Maggette to them for Artest... in a heart beat.
> I would talk to EB, Sam and Cat and see what they thought of Ronnie Artest and then pull any trigger to get this All-Star...
> ...


Artest has been a problem child his whole career, Maggette has not.

The Clippers are the last team that would make a move like trade for Artest, and to do it when we've got what looks like one of the best club's in our franchise's history?

Save that "in a heartbeat" trade for NBA Live, it's not gona happen IRL, not for Maggette.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



arenas809 said:


> The Pacers aren't going to get fair value for Artest, period, that's why it's laughable to say oh Mags for Artest, please.
> 
> Who's gona trade a guy like Corey, brings it all the time, plays hurt, a 20 ppg scorer on a bargain contract for the NBA's T.O.
> 
> No one.


Thank you for stating the obvious that so many people can't seem to see. 

Maggette gets hated on like crazy on this board for some reason. 

And whoever said Dunleavy will make the chemistry work... Dunleavy isn't exactly a master at this, don't you remember anything at all about how he got all the headcases in portland to work together soooo well? The clippers have great chemistry because they're good character guys. Artest in L.A. to focus on his dumb *** rap career even more? great...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

I think maggette gets hated on because of all the boneheaded plays he does, especially down the stretch. Its one thing if youre a 10 point a game player, but someone of maggete's skill should not be doing that. Does it completely overshadow the positives he brings, I dont think so at all. Do we need someone with more offense than Q ross in the starting lineup? ABOSLUTELY. But we have proven that without mags, we can win, even with ross in the lineup. So if thats the case, replacing mags with someone who can near equal is offensive output is doable.

If mags has the best contract, id say artest is up there too, he makes even less than mags i believe, and strictly speaking on court, is a more valuable player than mags. 



> Who's gona trade a guy like Corey, brings it all the time, plays hurt, a 20 ppg scorer on a bargain contract for the NBA's T.O.


But it seems like to you, you were shocked that they would have given up baron davis for speedy claxton. a LOT stranger trades have gone down in this league...



> The Clippers are the last team that would make a move like trade for Artest, and to do it when we've got what looks like one of the best club's in our franchise's history?


I wouldnt say they are the last team that would do that. ANY Team, if they had the right deal would do the deal, clippers included. Again, no one (well maybe 4hipclip), is really saying we think this deal would go down. Were just saying that if it did go down in an alternate universe, hey, we could understand it. Clippers have been able to win with Q ross starting, and no maggs. Artest is like Q ross and mags put together as far as offense/defense. Best of both worlds. Not to mention another player who doesnt fall apart down the stretch. The only reason why its a complete no brainer is because of artests off court antics, not to mention the clippers who despite his problems keep saying mags and brand are here to stay. But wasnt there a quote a while back that they said only brand and livingston are untouchable? Didnt the clippers already offer maggette for pierce and were turned down? 

Personally im not 100% sure that off court chemistry is like one of the most important things. Look at mobley and cassell, those guys are like best friends, but then sometimes on the court they get so frustrated with each other, that they seem like they want to fight sometimes. Granted, theyre still friends after the game, but i dont see their frienship actually playing a big role in their on court chemistry. Im not going to say its a non issue though. No matter its importance, you HAVE to consider about artests' history with other players, or off court stuff.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Trade ron ron to detroit.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



air_nitta said:


> Trade ron ron to detroit.



Now that would be comical.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

if you haven't learned to take the good with the bad on maggs by now, you will never learn or understand anything.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

another thing i forgot is brand and artest have been friends since their NY high school bball days, plus from their time together in Chicago.



> if you haven't learned to take the good with the bad on maggs by now, you will never learn or understand anything.


thats quite a statement there, would you like to clarify? First of all, what does it mean to "learn" how to take the good with the bad on maggs? Im sure all of us who have been fans for at least the last six years have "learned" that it seems like thats what we will get with maggette. But that doesnt mean that we have to "accept" it, or not even consider any other moves that could possibly better our team. Everyone "learned" to deal with olowokandis inconsistency, with andre millers bad play on the clippers team, etc., but that didnt mean that there was nothing that could be done about it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Trade Ron to detroit for Darko, that would work, :banana: 

Seriously though, I wouldn't trade Maggette for anyone at this point, in the games he has played this season it seems he's calmed down. He's been clutch even like in the Washington game.

I think Mags is learning to calm down on offense and stop panicking, plus he doesn't mind coming off the bench.

Artest coming here might have his own ideas and agenda. Right now I see Dunleavy building a team more like how the Spurs are Coached, he's turning character guys into defense machines and orchestrating them on the court.

They don't have chemistry right now but they are getting there, and MAgs IS getting less and less bone headed.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Yes, i have noticed this year drastic improvement on maggette's part. He still flubs up, but lately, before he got injured, he had a 3-4 game stretch that was the best id ever seen him. Question is, is it good enough for the clippers to turn down someone like artest. All signs point to yes, but again, if mags was untouchable, they would have mentioned it before, and not offered him for pierce (reportedly). 

But one thing i didnt like about mags was how he as complaining about coming off of the bench.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> But one thing i didnt like about mags was how he as complaining about coming off of the bench.


Excluding Mags 2nd year in the league (1st year with the Clippers), Mags has started 90% of the games he's played in as a Clipper, why should he be happy with coming off the bench?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



arenas809 said:


> Excluding Mags 2nd year in the league (1st year with the Clippers), Mags has started 90% of the games he's played in as a Clipper, why should he be happy with coming off the bench?


True, but Mags has stated he'll do whatever the coaching staff asks of him as long as they win, that was after his first statement of course.

I think Mags decided it was worth the sacrifice of pride.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



> Excluding Mags 2nd year in the league (1st year with the Clippers), Mags has started 90% of the games he's played in as a Clipper, why should he be happy with coming off the bench?


Because you shouldnt second guess your coach to the media, when 1. youre winning games, and 2. part of the reason was that he was coming back from injury. A lot of people here have talked about chemistry comradary and what not, and for a team that is/wants to be as smooth going as possible, thats just something you dont do. Regardless of motives, when you do that you come across as spoiled and greedy. He did anger many fans with those comments at the time he put it out. It wasnt like he had been on the bench for weeks and weeks, the clippers were loosing, etc.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> Because you shouldnt second guess your coach to the media, when 1. youre winning games, and 2. part of the reason was that he was coming back from injury. A lot of people here have talked about chemistry comradary and what not, and for a team that is/wants to be as smooth going as possible, thats just something you dont do. Regardless of motives, when you do that you come across as spoiled and greedy. He did anger many fans with those comments at the time he put it out. It wasnt like he had been on the bench for weeks and weeks, the clippers were loosing, etc.


 He was anxious to get his OLD JOB as a starter back and came across a little over the top.
He has since changed his tune... so whats your point?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Wasnt trying to make a point. I originally said that it was one thing that "i didnt like about him." (see first post on this page). It actually did rub off a lot of people the wrong way. I just clarified now because someone else tried to justify it. Im glad mags isnt complaining anymore, BUT who knows what kind of problem it could have been if ross didnt get injured when he did. I wonder also whats going to happen when he comes back from injury again, and (might) has to come off of the bench. 

Anyway, back to artest, what would happen in the pacific if hes traded to sactown? If its in a deal that has to do with peja, im not sure that that is actually going to improve sacramento that much. If they could keep peja and artest somehow, then the pacific will get really interesting, as long as the lakers continue their amazing comeback play.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> Because you shouldnt second guess your coach to the media, when 1. youre winning games, and 2. part of the reason was that he was coming back from injury. A lot of people here have talked about chemistry comradary and what not, and for a team that is/wants to be as smooth going as possible, thats just something you dont do. Regardless of motives, when you do that you come across as spoiled and greedy. He did anger many fans with those comments at the time he put it out. It wasnt like he had been on the bench for weeks and weeks, the clippers were loosing, etc.


Mags did not anger me with his comments. I think you are taking his comments way out of context just like the media does. He said he wanted to start but he also said he would do whatever Coach D wants him to do. How can u trade Mags who has never been in trouble for a thug like Artest? Why make any trades? Are we forgetting that this Clipper team still hasnt reached it full potential? We are missing 3 key components of our team. We are 14-6, why mess it up? If its not broke dont fix it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Yeah, no way am i saying that his comments have/should anger ALL clipper fans. But if you look at all of the message boards, there were quite a few whom it did anger. But by no means do i think youre the ONLY one who wasnt angered. 

How could i trade mags for someone like artest? There are a lot of reasons that others have pointed out as well. To recap: Artest on the court is a bonified star. One of the best defensive players the last decade at his position. ANd also not one dimensional...has near the offense of maggette (without as many boneheaded plays), and also is decent on the boards. He has a decent contract. Clippers have proven they can be competitive even with just Q ross starting, but that more offense is needed. Artest would fit that bill. If this was last years team, no i wouldnt be cool with it, but if anyone can handle artest i would think it would be cassell. 

Im sure there are just as many reasons NOT to do the trade, but those are SOME of the reasons of why i would do it. If we can still stay competitive when maggette is out, then its a win win trade for the now as artest is a big improvement over ross. Artests value is at an all time low because of his antics. Two years ago, someone would have said it would take elton brand practically to get artest. 

I dont think the clippers will even talk to the pacers about the trade, but im just putting the reasons of why i would do the deal if i was the clippers GM. Its no disrespect to maggs either. I think mags is a great player, just that artest is better.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> Yeah, no way am i saying that his comments have/should anger ALL clipper fans. But if you look at all of the message boards, there were quite a few whom it did anger. But by no means do i think youre the ONLY one who wasnt angered.
> 
> How could i trade mags for someone like artest? There are a lot of reasons that others have pointed out as well. To recap: Artest on the court is a bonified star. One of the best defensive players the last decade at his position. ANd also not one dimensional...has near the offense of maggette (without as many boneheaded plays), and also is decent on the boards. He has a decent contract. Clippers have proven they can be competitive even with just Q ross starting, but that more offense is needed. Artest would fit that bill. If this was last years team, no i wouldnt be cool with it, but if anyone can handle artest i would think it would be cassell.
> 
> ...


Artest also said that if he is traded to a west coast team he will play out his contract and go back to the east coast. If Artest's value ia t an all time low then we shouldnt have to give up Mags. I would trade Wilcox, Korolev, and the 1st rounder we got from Minny.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

i really hope artest doesent get traded for mags maybe for mobley but mags has one of the cheapest and best contracts in the nba artest doesent have many years in his contract


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> Yeah, no way am i saying that his comments have/should anger ALL clipper fans. But if you look at all of the message boards, there were quite a few whom it did anger. But by no means do i think youre the ONLY one who wasnt angered.


Didn't anger lots of people at all, it was one statement "i'm not a bench player" and he took it back the next day... he's a great character guy, made a dumb statement and took it back... can't say the same for Artest. Maggette works his *** off every year, even the ones when Brand, Odom everyone was hurt, yet he plays hurt and makes significant improvements his game *every year*, he hasn't made multiple dumb plays all year from what i've seen, Cassell, Mobley, Kaman, even Brand make at least one dumb play a game, do you even notice? Whereas a guy like Artest who's game has significantly regressed... honestly, is he at all better than he was before the riot?



yamaneko said:


> How could i trade mags for someone like artest? There are a lot of reasons that others have pointed out as well. To recap: Artest on the court is a bonified star. One of the best defensive players the last decade at his position. ANd also not one dimensional...has near the offense of maggette (without as many boneheaded plays), and also is decent on the boards. He has a decent contract. Clippers have proven they can be competitive even with just Q ross starting, but that more offense is needed. Artest would fit that bill. If this was last years team, no i wouldnt be cool with it, but if anyone can handle artest i would think it would be cassell.


Bonified star defender with a big, HUGE catch: he's friggin' nuts and may singlehandedly end your entire team's season. Once again, Maggette has improved this year quite a bit in the bonehead department and his scoring per minute/attempts are up. I'd say he's even got a slight edge offensively. 

Both have amazing contracts for their quality, not worth arguing. 

And you're assuming that anyone can control Artest, so far no one has been able to, why put that pressure on Sam? He's just like T.O., nobody can do it.



yamaneko said:


> Im sure there are just as many reasons NOT to do the trade, but those are SOME of the reasons of why i would do it. If we can still stay competitive when maggette is out, then its a win win trade for the now as artest is a big improvement over ross. Artests value is at an all time low because of his antics. Two years ago, someone would have said it would take elton brand practically to get artest.


Q Ross had a good little hot streak at the beginning of the season (just like singleton), but after his injury he's proven to be somewhat inconsistent. And of course we can be competitive without Maggette, but are we a better team? (By the way, the Suns are doing fine without Amare, time to unload his one-dimensional game too?)

And Artest's value will continue to plummet, i'd honestly rather have Sprewell in a one year deal than Artest, it's not like Artest is looking to stay loyal to anyone but himself & his dumb *** rap label.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



> Didn't anger lots of people at all, it was one statement "i'm not a bench player" and he took it back the next day


Yes, it did anger lots of people. On 5 message boards that i visited the next day. 



> yet he plays hurt and makes significant improvements his game every year, he hasn't made multiple dumb plays all year from what i've seen, Cassell, Mobley, Kaman, even Brand make at least one dumb play a game, do you even notice?


yes, but he also is injured a lot, and if you take out tonights game, is second on the team next to kaman for dumb plays by my count. Hes MUCH better than last year, no doubt the last few games before injuring himself, but still makes bad decisions on shots, misses a lot of 3 point opportunities, a lot of unforced turnovers, etc. Again, im not trying to hate on him, hes more than worth his contract, but not in artest's league on the court. 



> Bonified star defender with a big, HUGE catch: he's friggin' nuts and may singlehandedly end your entire team's season.


I dont think he can do that, because like i said, even without maggette the clippers can be competitive. So worst case scenario, the clippers still play like a playoff team with only ross. Artest can only improve on that. 



> And you're assuming that anyone can control Artest, so far no one has been able to, why put that pressure on Sam? He's just like T.O., nobody can do it.


yes, i do think cassell and dunleavy can control him. Look at his coaches, the last couple years, not exactly forceful types. and this year there is no real vocal leader on the team who can put him in his place. im not saying 100% cassell could control him, but youve got to admit if there are only a handful of people in the league who could, youve got to have cassell on that list. 



> (By the way, the Suns are doing fine without Amare, time to unload his one-dimensional game too?)


Yes, if youre talking about trading him for duncan or shaq. Were talkinga bout trading someone for a superior player. Im not basing this on because we can survive without maggette. The only reason i mentioned that was as a "worst case scenario." In the "worst case scenario" were not going to lose every game. Were still a playoff team IMO, and artest would just add to that. 



> And Artest's value will continue to plummet, i'd honestly rather have Sprewell in a one year deal than Artest


Wow, thats quite a statement. sprewell isnt 1/10th the player of artest, and sprewell just might be even more of a headcase. Artest hasnt tried to choke any of his coaches. and although i could see the basketball reason of getting a sprewell, im not sure if the clippers could do it with PR after what he was caught saying on tape to a clipper fan last year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown
Cuttino Mobley


Indiana Trade Breakdown
Jonathan Bender

Real GM Trade # 2716025


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> Wow, thats quite a statement. sprewell isnt 1/10th the player of artest, and sprewell just might be even more of a headcase. Artest hasnt tried to choke any of his coaches. and although i could see the basketball reason of getting a sprewell, im not sure if the clippers could do it with PR after what he was caught saying on tape to a clipper fan last year.



No instead were talking about someone who jumped into the standed and beat up the fans.. And just requested a trade from the very team that supported him... Were talking about the same player that requested two months off to promote his rap album.... Were talking about the same guy who is rumored to only be interested in being traded to a big market to help with his rap career....


No your right... Spree is much more of a cancer. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



qrich1fan said:


> L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown
> Cuttino Mobley
> 
> 
> ...



Make it happen!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Guess its a matter of opinion. Someone who chokes their own coach..thats just insane. its not right what artest did, but remember where hes from, the queensbridge projects. I couldnt even go there without an african american friend with me, that place was so rough. (other non black members of our group when going there by themselves got assaulted). Anyway, in places like that you learn to retaliate. But i dont know of anywhere where you learn to choke your coach. Or to say that you have trouble feeding your family on 14 million.

Hey, if you DISlike artest more than spreewell, thats your perrogative. Its all a matter of perception.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

i dont want ron on our team. He isnt worth it, keep our group and give it a chance to play without injuries. Which probably wont ever happen, but give it a chance.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> Guess its a matter of opinion. *Someone who chokes their own coach*..thats just insane. its not right what artest did, but remember where hes from, the queensbridge projects. I couldnt even go there without an african american friend with me, that place was so rough. (other non black members of our group when going there by themselves got assaulted). Anyway, in places like that you learn to retaliate. But i dont know of anywhere where you learn to choke your coach. Or to say that you have trouble feeding your family on 14 million.
> 
> Hey, if you DISlike artest more than spreewell, thats your perrogative. Its all a matter of perception.


Sometimes the coach deserves it. Proof ... what has happened to PJ since then? Evidently, PJ does have a problem. There is a line between demeaning another man and coaching. From what I hear ... PJ often stepped over the line and it was time someone did something. You'll never know what you'll do under the same circumstances unless it happens to you.

You are soooooo overexxagerating today's world. YOU can go ANYPLACE you want to go ... if you don't treat them like people that are beneath you.

Re: the feeding family comment ... people need to get over it or some grasp on different people's life. Not everyone are identical to you. Obviously, he made that statement out of anger and/or frustration and he didn't mean it literally. People need to find something to say about Spree's game and leave the peripher (sp?) bs alone.

Spree has/had game and Artest has game and I understand when someone is trying to take your livelihood and/or your future livelihood from you by taking your minutes and your game hasn't declined (ala Corey). If you can't get what you want or need in your current job, this is a free country, you go where you can.

Having said that ... now is not the time to bring Artest here. Dunleavy doesn't know how to even use his current staff properly. Under any other circumstance, I would love to have him working down low with Elton and benching Kaman for Wilcox. But, not now.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Here's a trade that makes a little more sense, probably giving Larry Bird more or less what he's looking for in a trade (help now & makes long term sense):

Q Ross
Walter McCarty
Chris Wilcox
Yaroslav Korolev

For Ron Artest.

Some other sort of combination, possibly a 1st round pick. We'd be upgrading Q Ross's defense & McCarty/Wilcox's offense, and a hopeful future with Korolev. 3 of those players will only get better and McCarty is pretty much just filler (but Indiana has always been in love with the long ball). 

If i'm Elgin Baylor, that's all i offer, Bird probably won't take it (from the look of the pacers roster, i think he's looking for a point guard), but who knows what other garbage teams are offering.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

we'll see where Artest ends up. That would kill some of our depth though, which is shallow as a kiddy pool.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



> Sometimes the coach deserves it.


What world do you live in? A coach deserves choking? Are you one of the people who say its ok to steal if you really need the money? 

Like i said, if someone likes spreewell more than artest, thats fine, but you shouldnt justify the action. I dont justify what artest did...i can understand where it came from, but never did the fan deserve it, nor does it make what he did right. Same with spreewell..maybe somehow some way you understand what he did, but that doesnt make it justified or right, or any less illegal.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*

Since we're still playing fantasy basketball..
Artest on the Clips would make this team a MAJOR contender to the Spurs...in fact.. i would say the Clips would be favored...
WE ALL KNOW THE CLIPS AREN'T GOING TO DO ANYTHING (Trades).
Standard company policy... stand pat with what you brought to the dance at the beginning of the season.
Artest has the absolute best (owner friendly) contract in the NBA. Maggette is the second and that's only because these guys got front loaded money.
If the Clips could trade for Artest.. they still wouldn't pull the trigger.

Let's be happy with this team.
Kaman, Brand, Maggette, Mobley, Cassell, Livingston... and the future of Korolev. This will be the core of the team for the next 3 years (Sam is the only question mark).

Stop dreaming and let's get back to focusing on winning games...


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

*Last Nightmare thought...*

before we bury the Artest sweepstakes..

the only scary thought to me is...
Maggette for Artest is the only trade that makes sense for both teams. I know the Clips won't do it.. but i'm just saying... out of all the lame rumors and trade talks that are floating around... 
NO ONE EVEN mentions the Clippers or Maggette as an option.
NOT ONE RUMOR at all.
is that lame or what.. NO RESPECT.. everyone in the league knows that Roeser and Baylor won't pull any triggers during the season so they don't even give them respect that this is worth digging/conjuring/dreaming/wondering/hoping/spreading .

I know Maggette is the best fit for the Clips..
but at least have someone around the nba nation spit out a Maggette for Artest as good trade...someone that is not connected to the clips or pacers... anyone..
RESPECT... Clips still don't get it.
No one wants our players???
contracts are a match.
players fit for each team is a match.
perhaps personalities may not be a part of the question...
but hammy's, ankles, wrists, shoulders, muscles, tats, hair styles, jersey sizes... could all be part of this equation.

go figure.
this nightmare is over.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

THis guy on realgm.net, one of their writers proposed it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am wondering right now if the Pacers are waiting until tomarrow until they can start trading those who were drafted and signed this year or they haven't found a good trading partner yet.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

We'll see, I'm very curious to see where he ends up.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

According to all the newsstories that im reading, the pacers just might get good value for him. ALl these coaches and players from other teams are saying how they want him, the rumored trades that are being talked about are definately fair for the most part for the pacers as well. So maybe indiana is going to get some decent value for him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> Guess its a matter of opinion. Someone who chokes their own coach..thats just insane. its not right what artest did, but remember where hes from, the queensbridge projects. I couldnt even go there without an african american friend with me, that place was so rough. (other non black members of our group when going there by themselves got assaulted). Anyway, in places like that you learn to retaliate. But i dont know of anywhere where you learn to choke your coach. Or to say that you have trouble feeding your family on 14 million.
> 
> Hey, if you DISlike artest more than spreewell, thats your perrogative. Its all a matter of perception.



I think they are both scumbag losers. But one of them actually jumped into the stands and helped forge one of the most negitive basketball events in the history of the sport... He also requested 2 months off to promote a rap album. He also just stuck a dagger in the back of the team that has supported him this entire time...

Or the other Scumbag who got pissed at his coach and choked him, or compained about his pay and feeding his family. 

Are both pathetic.. Sure. Both are pretty damn pathetic. But one thing is certain.. 10 years from now no one will give a crap about Spreewell whining about his money or choking his coach... While no one will ever forget the fact that we had a player who actually hopped into the stands and beat the crap out of some fans.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



yamaneko said:


> What world do you live in? A coach deserves choking? Are you one of the people who say its ok to steal if you really need the money?
> 
> Like i said, if someone likes spreewell more than artest, thats fine, but you shouldnt justify the action. I dont justify what artest did...i can understand where it came from, but never did the fan deserve it, nor does it make what he did right. Same with spreewell..maybe somehow some way you understand what he did, but that doesnt make it justified or right, or any less illegal.


Hmmmph!!! I guess you told me!!

You win ... you're the Mod ... I'm out.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Artest requests trade*



> 10 years from now no one will give a crap about Spreewell whining about his money or choking his coach... While no one will ever forget the fact that we had a player who actually hopped into the stands and beat the crap out of some fans.


I agree with the second part, but as far as the first, wasnt it just about 10 years ago that spreewell did what he did, and most people i know remember it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051216/SPORTS04/512160470 



> The Clippers, like Golden State, could take a major step toward title contention with Artest. He's close with Elton Brand, a former teammate with the Chicago Bulls and their New York AAU team.
> Starting forward Corey Maggette, who averages 21.7 points but doesn't defend well, is a salary match for Artest but is likely more than the Clippers want to give up.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok, lots of talk lately about nets wanting wilcox, artest going somewhere etc. so i just came up with a 100% fantasy scenario to help all teams. Again, for those of you who have a cow on trade scenarios, this is by no means intended to be serious, nor something that we think is going to happen. Just something that "could" happen, and that could/might satisfy the needs of all teams. 

Clippers:

Outgoing:
Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
21.7 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.1 minutes 
Chris Wilcox
6-10 PF from Maryland
4.2 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.0 minutes 
Quinton Ross
6-6 SG from Southern Methodist
5.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 26.4 minutes 

Incoming:
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes 
Danny Granger
6-8 SF from New Mexico
3.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 15.1 minutes 
David Harrison
7-0 C from Colorado
2.9 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 0.1 apg in 9.7 minutes 

Change in team outlook: -5.6 ppg, -2.2 rpg, and -1.4 apg.

Indiana

Outgoing:
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes 
Danny Granger
6-8 SF from New Mexico
3.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 15.1 minutes 
David Harrison
7-0 C from Colorado
2.9 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 0.1 apg in 9.7 minutes 

Incoming
Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
21.7 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.1 minutes 
Clifford Robinson
6-10 PF from Connecticut
5.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.0 minutes 
Antoine Wright
6-7 SF from Texas A&M
2.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes 


New Jersey
Outgoing
Clifford Robinson
6-10 PF from Connecticut
5.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.0 minutes 
Antoine Wright
6-7 SF from Texas A&M
2.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes 


Incoming
Chris Wilcox
6-10 PF from Maryland
4.2 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.0 minutes 
Quinton Ross
6-6 SG from Southern Methodist
5.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 26.4 minutes 

Why the nets do it: 
They need an athletic big man in their offense and have been after wilcox since kenyon left. Wright will never get playing time with the lineup the nets have, and isnt 100% nba ready either. Wilcox will be getting robinsons minutes, plus more, so robinson isnt a loss. Ross will instantly be the best perimeter defender with jefferson on the team. 

why the pacers do it:
They get more offense out of the SF position now with maggette. Its obvious they need to trade artest. Danng granger is a loss, but with their team, he barely got any minutes as it was. To replace him, they get wright, someone who was rated at his level before the draft. With harrision they lose some size, but he averaged less than 10 minutes a game, and robinson is a better player now. Not to mention that robinson has an expiring contract that they could use to play with next year. 

Why the clippers do it: Artest is superior to maggette on the floor. They figure cassell can take care of artest...even if hes here for only a couple of years, they are instant title contenders with him, at least for those two years. Granger is the player everyone thought they would get before. He replaces ross as the first SG/SF off of the bench, plus if artest bolts, he might be ready to step up in a couple of years. Harrison will provide bulk in the middle to make up for wilcox's loss, and is signed for a couple of years more than wilcox.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

In my opinion, I wouldn't even trade Maggette straight up for Artest, nevertheless giving up Ross also.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Check out this craziness:

http://www.theindychannel.com/sports/5555221/detail.html 



> Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.
> 
> "It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

THAT is classic. Holy cow. Artest may be a thug, but he is intelligent..what a comeback.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> THAT is classic. Holy cow. Artest may be a thug, but he is intelligent..what a comeback.


I honestly hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

About which part?  Maybe the intelligence part, but i do like the comeback. Its like the pot calling the kettle black. People get so caught up with things, they get self righteous like magic. Magic shouldnt be talking about people when he is an adulteror. Thats like if artest would denounce spreewell for choking the coach.


----------

